# Need Help in NetBeans connectivity with MSAccess 2003 !!!! urgently



## 047 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi guys...

can anyone please help me in NetBeans 6.8 connecting with MSAccess 2003?

i m using following code to setup a connection...

"*
public static void main(String args[])
    {
        String myDriverName="sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver";
        String url="jdbc: odbc:samdatabase";

        try
        {
            Class.forName(myDriverName);
        }

        catch(ClassNotFoundException e)
        {
            System.err.println("Class not found");
            return;
        }

        try
        {
            Connection con=DriverManager.getConnection(url);
            System.out.println("Connection established successfully");
        }

        catch(Exception e)
        {
            System.err.println("Connection did not establish successfully");
        }
    }*
"


please help me out in connecting to MSAccess......

one more thing....if i want to use this in a swing form..how to display an error message to the user?
like we do in Visual Studio 2005 using *"messageBox()".* is there anything which can display messagebox in netbeans 6.8.....


----------



## 047 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, please reply.....Its urgent......


----------

